# Savegames Steam+Co.



## N1d3L (16. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche nun 2 Tage nach einer definitiven Aussage.

Ich bin nach Jahren zurück zum PC gekommen und es hat sich echt mega viel geändert, nicht alles zum guten, aber das soll nicht das Thema sein.

Ich will meinem Rechner eine SSD spendieren, ja endlich 

Nur leider hab ich bei der Steam Installation gepennt, die ist auf C:, außerdem muss GuildWars 2 gerettet werden. Das ist aber auf einer anderen Partition.

Früher waren Savegames zu finden, heute verzweifel ich an dem Thema Client und Cloud.

Muss ich bei den beiden Titeln irgendetwas sichern, oder einfach nach dem neu aufsetzen alles Downloaden und die Savegames sind automatisch da?

Ich wäre dankbar für eine definitive Antwort und wenn die Save Games nicht in der Cloud sind, die Pfade zu selbigen.


----------



## doodlez (16. September 2012)

hm naja bei den meisten Spielen wird das Savegame in die Cloud geladen von Steam und wird dann übertragen wieder wenn du ne neuinstallation vorgenommen bzw wird es synchronisiert automatisch wenn du weitergespielt hast, soweit ich weis bei einigen Indiegames und Skyrim gibt es keine Cloud kann mich aber auch täuschen, einfach ma rechtsklick auf das spiel und dann eigenschaften da müsste es stehen ob was gespeichert wurde in der cloud


----------



## TempestX1 (16. September 2012)

Am besten du sicherst noch deinen Steam Ordner und schaust unter Eigene Dateien ob da vll ein Savegame liegt.
Sicher ist sicher.

Manche Spiele sichern auch ihre Daten unter : C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Roaming
unter Windows gibt es keine Regeln wo die Userdaten gespeichert werden sollen deswegen können die in mehreren verschiedenen Verzeichnissen liegen.


----------



## Shona (16. September 2012)

Bist du dir sicher das du alle Savegame Ordner wissen willst? XD

Dann hier Steam Game Save Locations - Steam Users' Forums

Gibt aber hier SaveGameBackup.net - Effortlessly Backup and Restore Your Save Games • View forum - Stable ein Programm das die das ganze abnimmt

Du kannst bei einigen Spielen nicht verhindern das diese unter C: diese ablegen somit ist es so oder so egal wo du Steam installierst, den nur die Spiele die Cloud haben werden auch da gesicert wo Steam ist alle anderen haben ihre eigenen Ordner meist irgendwo unter C:


----------



## N1d3L (16. September 2012)

Super, danke, werde das dann direkt mal gegenchecken.


----------



## Sieben (16. September 2012)

Ca 98% aller aktuellen Spiele legen ihre Speicherstände unter "users\Nutzername\Documents" ab. Einfach da nachgucken, ob alle Spiele vorhanden sind, die du installiert hast. Ältere Spiele haben meist einen Savegame-Ordner im Programmverzeichnis (je nachdem wo man das Spiel installiert hat).

Auch Steamspiele (mit Singelplayerinhalten) speichern die Spielstände im Dokumentenordner ab.

Bei Multiplayerspielen werden keine Speicherstände auf dem Rechner angelegt (außer eventuell bei lokalen Multiplayerspielen, wo Sessions abgespeichert werden z.B. Diablo 1 + 2, Dungeonsiege 1 + 2). Das geschieht serverseitig  sonst hätte man ja die Möglichkeit am Savegame herumzupfuschen. Allein irgendwelche Benutzereinstellungen wären möglich (so Grafikeinstellungen/ Tastaturbelegungen halt).

In der Regel Reicht es aus, den Inhalt von "Documents" zu speichern.

Edit: Steam kannst du zudem lustig auf dem System hin und her verschieben. nach der Installation von Windows einmal starten und reparieren lassen und es funzt wie gehabt.


----------

